# Can I use tissue as litter?



## idennis (Apr 24, 2010)

I've got proper litter sand for my little Luna but she keeps rolling around in the litter tray and kicks the sand everywhere. Is it ok if I just use toilet tissue instead of sand?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im not sure how good the tissue would work because it would get really messy when wet and sand isn't a good choice because it can get caught in private parts. You can use papertowel though. I use papertowel in mine, I rip off two or three and leave them in the litter area and they are very absorbant. I change in the morning and all the mess gone


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sand is not good as Hedgieonboard has said. Lots of people use paper towels without any problems. Paper towels don't work with any of my gang because they just drag them into their sleeping quarters :roll: :lol: .


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

you can also use a piece of fleece cut to size in the litter box.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd use a paper towel; not toilet tissue or facial tissues. The paper towel will still hold together when wet. Toilet paper or Kleenex tends to come apart and stick to things... including hedgies.


----------

